
Taking down 1.6 lakh bots disrupting Twitter trends - zeyihbx
https://www.firstpost.com/india/amid-anti-caa-protests-this-coder-amplified-anti-establishment-voices-by-taking-down-1-6-lakh-bots-that-disrupted-twitter-trends-7898331.html/
======
Glosster
Just a test comment to see if it shows up, because this shitty website seems
to be shadowing me (and probably thousands of other users, w/o their
knowledge; they're just posting comments and they don't show up).

